# T.V.R.S. Meeting Sun 14th Oct



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

*Just a reminder to all those wishing to come to the first ever meeting of Thames Valley Reptile Society. *

*The meeting will be held at our house next Sunday from 2pm. If you need our address or any other details please either pm us or telephone us on 0118 9010088.*

*Children are very welcome.*

*Liz and Mark*


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

70% i should be there, will drag a friend too hopefully. Will confirm by friday.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

I should be there. I'm a child at heart


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Will be good to see you fangio and Snakes r great..

Liz


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Will be there Liz  even cleared it with the boss lady 

Will PM you later in the week or I will forget the address.


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

ratboy said:


> Will be there Liz  even cleared it with the boss lady
> 
> Will PM you later in the week or I will forget the address.


 
Great really looking forward to it..

Liz


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> *Just a reminder to all those wishing to come to the first ever meeting of Thames Valley Reptile Society. *
> 
> *The meeting will be held at our house next Sunday from 2pm. If you need our address or any other details please either pm us or telephone us on 0118 9010088.*
> 
> ...


ill b there! but when i read it i thought it was a car show lol


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I'll see you there!


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

hopefully me and mark should be there like 95%
will be great to see you and mark again: victory:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I wish i could come 
I've got a Christening to go to.


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

We'll be there.... even though we know absolutely no one!!! :eek4:


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Don't worry we dont know many either but its a good way of getting to know people. 

Liz


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

sounds like its gonna be fun....see you all there


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Bump to the top


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

I will be there, could you pm me the addy please.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm looking forward to getting lost!:lol2:

See you all sunday provided Mark's directions are correct!: victory:


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

As long as the satnav is feeling kind, I shall see you Sunday!
(may be slightly hungover, do apologise!)


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Ally said:


> As long as the satnav is feeling kind, I shall see you Sunday!
> (may be slightly hungover, do apologise!)


I'll make sure to shout lots!:lol2:


----------



## Epicrates (Oct 10, 2007)

and i thought it was something to do with the cars: victory:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

bah lots of people going.
At least you will be able to weed out the psychos and nutters before i come to the next one!


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Ally said:


> As long as the satnav is feeling kind, I shall see you Sunday!
> (may be slightly hungover, do apologise!)


What did you say Ally?


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Tops said:


> bah lots of people going.
> At least you will be able to weed out the psychos and nutters before i come to the next one!


nah there's always plenty of psycho's and nutters for the recruiting: victory:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Fangio said:


> nah there's always plenty of psycho's and nutters for the recruiting: victory:


im only bothered about the ones with knives. I can usually scare the rest away : victory:


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Snakes r grreat said:


> What did you say Ally?


Oi!!

I don't usually do the drinking thing (haven't had more than a couple since last Christmas...) but it's a Hen do - you can't go disappointing the Hen now can you?!
As long as nothing much has changed, I don't really get proper hangovers...


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

Me & Pete would just like to say a big thank you for hosting the founder meeting of 
T.V (H?) R.S!
Sorry Cathan ate all your celery Mark!!!


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

We would like to thank everyone who came today.. It was great to see everyone. Lets hope we can get this up and running. I am sorry we were so squashed into our living room. Hope everyone enjoyed themselves.

Liz


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for organizing it Liz and Mark .... it was good to meet everyone 

Let's hope it all goes from strength to strength.


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

big thankyou to liz and mark for getting this off the ground ....enjoyed meeting everyone and am looking forward to hosting the next meeting


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

I take it noone got beaten or murdered then?
Damn, i might have to go to the next one! :lol2:


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Tops said:


> I take it noone got beaten or murdered then?
> Damn, i might have to go to the next one! :lol2:


Aw Tops was not the same without you.. Next one is in Henley at alistu's 
house.. let us know what weekends you have off either end of nov.. or second week in Dec.

Liz


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks guys for hosting our first meeting, hopefully things will progress well. It was good to meet everyone:no1:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Typically Im working a few days here and there over the weekends in that period.
Im free though 24th Nov, 8th Dec and 15/16th Dec.
Now you can arrange it so im working 
(my work can shift and change though without much notice but ill keep people informed :lol2


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Tops said:


> Typically Im working a few days here and there over the weekends in that period.
> Im free though 24th Nov, 8th Dec and 15/16th Dec.
> Now you can arrange it so im working
> (my work can shift and change though without much notice but ill keep people informed :lol2


:lol2: tops my friens we will try any arrange it so you can make it next time ok
liz


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

:lol2: ok 
I wont get my python out in public, its ok.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Not even the hatchling one ?


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> :lol2: tops my friens we will try any arrange it so you can make it next time ok
> liz


You pissed liz? :lol2:

It was good to meet everyone (but can we not let that ratboy come next time???), and thanks to Mark and Liz for organising it.


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Snakes r grreat said:


> You pissed liz? :lol2:
> 
> No just high:lol2:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

ratboy said:


> Not even the hatchling one ?


Well... maybe i would arrange a private viewing for you steve


----------



## Skeets (Sep 2, 2007)

What's this with private viewings and out in public? Think this will need to be moved soon :lol2:. Great meeting everyone today looking forward to the next one. :smile:


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Tops said:


> Well... maybe i would arrange a private viewing for you steve


Yayyyy  I'll bring the tongs.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

ratboy said:


> Yayyyy  I'll bring the tongs.


:lol2: ill make sure hes fed before i bring him out :bash:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

I hear if you rub it's head it'll spit in your eye!:lol2:


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

Fangio said:


> I hear if you rub it's head it'll spit in your eye!:lol2:


 
:lol2::lol2::lol2: but please do this before arriving at mine .....i hate mess


----------



## Skeets (Sep 2, 2007)

alistu said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2: but please do this before arriving at mine .....i hate mess


You forget he said a private viewing :lol2: Better make sure all your rooms are locked.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

i hope not! that might mean an RI!


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

had a good afternoon guys!! thanks


----------

